# goldens in b&w



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not as talented as SoxOz, but here are some black & whites I have of Bear. I think Golden's look particularly gorgeous in b&w, and would love to see some of yours as well.


here's me holding him @ 6 weeks when we visited him for the first time at the breeder










it looks like he just did something wrong, but he was actually just under the table waiting for crumbs to fall 










he had just removed the string from my hoodie in this one:


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Bear is absolutely adorable. I love the black & white photos.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

How cute is that? Adorable pictures


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He does look great in B & W and in color. Enjoy your boy and keep the camera handy,


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what adorable pictures! Yes, love the B&W!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

tp1999 said:


> I'm not as talented as SoxOz, but here are some black & whites I have of Bear. I think Golden's look particularly gorgeous in b&w, and would love to see some of yours as well.


You got some beautiful shots of your gorgeous looking Golden's... 
Just remember to keep taking them everyday as they grow just sooooooo fast and you will have those memories to last forever...
And I agree, just love B&W shots as they seem ageless... 

Seeing that you asked for a few shot, here is a shot of my boy Macca's just relaxing as it was raining that day and him looking out the window wanting to get out there...


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

soxOZ said:


> Seeing that you asked for a few shot, here is a shot of my boy Macca's just relaxing as it was raining that day and him looking out the window wanting to get out there...



Great shot, Macca is gorgeous, what a sweet face he has.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You have some great pictures of your golden!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Both posters took some great shots that look very nice in black and white........ Bear is such a sweetie and Macca always takes a good picture. His face is so very expressive.

I notice that some shots actually look better in B&W than color.
This is one of Roxy I preferred in B&W


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I love your photos but i am not a huge fan of Black & White allthough i also gave my camera a twirl in B & W


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

Kamu and Wyldeflower, your dogs are gorgeous!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks i am glad you like him..He can be a pain sometimes but generally well behaved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know what it is about the B & W shots, but I absolutely love them.

Great photos of beautiful goldens.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Those are all beautiful shots! I like B&W (as well as sepia toning, which my camera also does) and I agree, some shots look better in B&W.

In this one I also played with a soft focus filter, because it seemed to match the diffused light coming through the window, and Toby's (unusually) calm, reflective mood.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Black and white is definitely a great way to photograph Goldens; it really lets their beauty shine through!

Here are a few of my two:

My boy, Dexter: 









My girl, Ella:









And another of Ella, with her favorite thing ever:


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely photos well done..


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow. Some very very nice B&W images posted above.

Here are a few I posted in the picture forum here.

Thanks for looking.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I loove those they are great head shots..


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Picked a few of Nitro & Nash...b&W.... I could be on here allll day!!!!


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

They are lovely i took a few today but the sun caught him and they dont look good..I will try again soon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a couple of my fave B&W's of Tucker:



























(Sepia toned)


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

OK there's some really nice photos on here of Golden's in B&W...
And seeing that I just love B&W, I just had to add a few more shots of our boy Maccers and girl Maesie... 

#1 - Maccer's









#2 - Maccer's









#3 - Maccers









#4 - Maesie...









#5 - Maesie...









#6 - Maesie


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures everybody. Wally, really like Mac's eyes in #3. Well done.


----------



## Desirexe (Mar 27, 2011)

I love B&W pictures! To me they are just timeless and capture more 'emotion' then color photos. I have a favorite B&W of Max..but of course I can't find the digital copy and the only other format I have is a hardcopy, which is his photo on his urn. I didn't want to post a pic of the urn and dampen the mood here.


----------



## Baxter10 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Goldens do look wonderful in B&W*

Hi all, I agree Golden's look beautiful in B&W! I just could not resist, here is a picture of Baxter I took just today.


----------

